# Anyone in Chennai?



## robzilla

Hey,

Anyone in Chennai? I'm here for the next 6 months. What should I be doing with myself?


----------



## robzilla

Hi,

Thanks for writing. I'm here for work, but do have every other weekend off which gives me some time to explore. Have a trip planned to Pondicherry as well as ones to Coimbatore and Kochi. I travel to Bangalore a lot for work. 

My 15 words of Tamil seem to be getting me pretty far, the tuktuk drivers no longer throw out obscene amounts as their first offer. Also am getting fair prices at Pondy Bazaar. 

I guess my question is what should I be doing with myself while I'm in town. Express Ave, Coffee Day, etc... have their limit. Any hidden gems to hang out at for a lazy Saturday afternoon?

Best,


----------



## KevinColmer

robzilla said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for writing. I'm here for work, but do have every other weekend off which gives me some time to explore. Have a trip planned to Pondicherry as well as ones to Coimbatore and Kochi. I travel to Bangalore a lot for work.
> 
> My 15 words of Tamil seem to be getting me pretty far, the tuktuk drivers no longer throw out obscene amounts as their first offer. Also am getting fair prices at Pondy Bazaar.
> 
> I guess my question is what should I be doing with myself while I'm in town. Express Ave, Coffee Day, etc... have their limit. Any hidden gems to hang out at for a lazy Saturday afternoon?
> 
> Best,


Hey Rob, I am in Chennai as well. Just arrived from Toronto Canada and am here with another friend from Canada as well. Looking to make connections with people.


----------



## robzilla

KevinColmer said:


> Hey Rob, I am in Chennai as well. Just arrived from Toronto Canada and am here with another friend from Canada as well. Looking to make connections with people.


Excellent, let's connect. I was just joking with the coworkers that it's been over a month since I have seen a fellow North American. I'm in the T. Nagar neighborhood, how about yourself? 

Tea or whiskey?


----------



## matthewreilly

Chennai is famous for Beach and Malls enjoy the day. Thanks


----------



## momo007

Rob, if you are goin to Tripur and Kochi you may as well plan a trip to Coorg (Kodagu). It is like the greenest place in India. Stay in madikeri and in an ecological lodge. Will remind you of the bush walking days back home.

Staying in the middle of a forest, which is safe as it is a tourist place now, you will enjoy the trek and the amazing views. 

In Kerela, when in Kochi, do stay in Fort Kochin. Kochi is just like any other cosmo city, but fort kochi is where the heritage and culture is. I can give you a number, the local auto fella will take about 200 rupees and show you around the town and after that you can just go relax back at the resort. 

i have been there several times, and last time i managed to even do some local fishing. Humans and their way of survival, you learn a lot in places with an ancient civilization. The fishign gear is pretty ancient too, and i mean it isnt any fishing gear, you gotta go there to see what i m talking about


----------



## DanMita84

HI rob..
Are you still in chennai? Where in the US are u from? A bunch of us are playing poker tomorrow.. JUst a friendly game..would u like to join us?
cheers


----------



## robzilla

DanMita84 said:


> HI rob..
> Are you still in chennai? Where in the US are u from? A bunch of us are playing poker tomorrow.. JUst a friendly game..would u like to join us?
> cheers


Hey Dan,

Still in Chennai. I am from Chicago originally, but lived in Miami for 5 years before moving here. Let me know what time; I am volunteering at the Maithree concert tomorrow but if the timing works I would definitely be in. 

Best,


----------



## radsp

hi guys.... any expat exhibits or fairs happning in chennai??? i was looking to participate in them.
thanks


----------



## 100rab

Can't suggest you guys much in Chennai, but just take a flight to Goa, or Kerala and am pretty sure you'll like the beaches of Goa and lagoons/natural beauty of kerala.

Better still, if you can take a week or 10 days off, hop on a flight to Leh/Ladakh/Lahaul Spiti in the north. I have done a fair bit of travelling across the world, trust me this is one of the most beautiful places you'll ever see. Monasteries, lakes at 5000 meters+ and well, its pretty awesome. Can get extremely cold though, make sure you carry enough warm clothes !


----------



## Arnohuang

Hello, I'm from China, I'm in Chennai now
I wanna make friends with you guys....


----------

